# S32 vs S22 Question



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I am looking at picking up a 2010 S32 or possibly a 2011 S22.

Does anyone know if the frame is the same between them?

It looks like there are some minor component differences but that is about it.


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi jrchan,

The frames are actually different between the 2010 S32 and 2011 S22. For the S22 we went with a full aero down tube and seat tube which also allows us to use our UHC Adv aero seatpost. The new frame design, when combined with some well placed component upgrades (Vision crank, Ultegra drivetrain) equals a truly race-ready bike out of the box. See photos below to compare.

*2011 S22*









*2010 S32*


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Hi - thanks for the information. I called around to all of the local Felt dealers in my area and they advised that Felt is sold out of the S22. So I ended up getting an S32 on clearance from an out of town dealer where I have my brother picking it up and sending it to me.

Would have loved the S22 but I'm happy with the S32.


----------

